# https tutorial



## a_l_e_x (15. Mrz 2012)

Suche eine Buch oder tutorial um mit android auf https zuzugreiffen.


Hab leider noch null Plan von der ganzen sache.

Egal ob deutsch oder Englisch.

währe für jede anregung dankbar !!!


----------



## maki (15. Mrz 2012)

hier


----------



## Plopo (15. Mrz 2012)

oder hier


----------



## a_l_e_x (15. Mrz 2012)

ganz toll. google gibt nur http antworten und ungelösste https probleme. also nix was wirklich hilft.

und auf ahttp://developer.android.com war ich auch schon, aber als anfänger ist das nicht wirklich hilfreich:applaus:


----------



## schlingel (15. Mrz 2012)

Du kannst dir aber auch keine großartigen Links erwarten wenn du vorher nicht sagst, was du bereits probiert hast und wo es Probleme gab.

Was verstehst du denn nicht am Developer-Link?


----------



## a_l_e_x (15. Mrz 2012)

kann noch gar nicht anfangen, da ich ja sowas wie ne einstiegslektüre suche.


----------



## Evil-Devil (15. Mrz 2012)

Was genau willst du denn mit dem HTTPS anfangen?


----------



## a_l_e_x (15. Mrz 2012)

da die ganzen Wake on lan apps von ausserhalb nicht funzen, wollte ich ne App machen die auf die Fritzbox zugreift und von dort die wake funktion auslösst.


----------



## Marcinek (15. Mrz 2012)

Diese Pakete werden im Internet nicht geroutet.

Das wäre ja witzig ^^


----------



## a_l_e_x (15. Mrz 2012)

genau deswegen der versuch direkt über die Fritzbox


----------



## Marcinek (15. Mrz 2012)

Kannst du ein paar Sätze mehr dazu schreiben, wie du dir das vorstellst?

Du hast ne Fritzbox und wie soll diese dir nun dabei helfen? Im Intranet oder auch vom Extranet aus?


----------



## a_l_e_x (15. Mrz 2012)

Wollte das die App sich aus dem internet in die Box einloggt (mit dyndns ) 
und dann die Funktion
 (Button- Klicken Sie hier, um diesen Computer aus dem Standby-Modus zu starten (Wake On LAN).) ausführt.

gibts schon nen Programm nennt sich boxtogo, habs aber noch nicht getestet da es Geld kostet.


----------

